# a little shimmerin and shakin!



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

FYI---I got a tank with at least 3 males a shimmering/shaking (EB Johanii, red zebra and BB Ornatus) like you wouldnt believe...I may have my hands full in the next few weeks---I am in unchartered waters for me!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If there aren't females then there just trying to assert dominance.If you have females and they are responding,then yes you'll soon find out who is fittest.


----------



## MGrant (Mar 30, 2013)

I wondered why mine do that thing they do!!


----------

